# C41 processed as E6. Hmm...



## KevinDks (May 9, 2008)

I found a 35mm compact in a drawer, and it had a half-used roll of Agfa Vista 200 in it. Couldn't remember how long it had been in there, or what was on it, so I thought I'd specify cross-processing when I sent it to be developed. The results are, well, interesting, but I don't think I'll do it this way again. E6 as C41 seems like a better bet:


----------



## nealjpage (May 15, 2008)

I missed this post, Kevin.  I've also tried C41 processed as slides.  It never turns out the same.  My hunch is that it has something to do with less exposure latitude of the E-6 process.

Now, I might've pulled that out of my butt, but it makes sense to me.  Nonetheless, good work.


----------



## KevinDks (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Neal. I had been reading about cross processing in the archives here, so I knew that C41 wasn't likely to be great, but it's only £1 extra so I thought it was worth a try. 

What is fairly interesting is the way the colour shift seems to be affected by direct sunlight - that wall is the back of my garage and you can see the shadow cast at the top corners by the rain gutter is grey but the rest of the wall (in sunlight) is quite orange. There are bits of the same effect in other places - just to the left of the garage you can see part of my car, which is metallic silver, and there is an orange strip at the top where the sun was reflecting, but the lower section remains silver.

Edit - I'm wondering if what we're seeing here is the colour of the film base showing through where the exposure was at its highest. Or have I got that backwards?

Anyway, not earth shattering stuff, but a bit of fun.

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------



## nealjpage (May 16, 2008)

That could be.  I've x-processed Ektachrome and Velvia as c41 and the color base of the film really comes through.  The times I've done print films (I dunno what I used, prob Fujicolor or something) everything had a blueish tint.  Different films, different results, eh?


----------

